# EZ Curl Bar Weight



## Azul (May 21, 2013)

I just bought a standard 1" steel 5ft EZ Curl Bar with Spin Lock Collars. I forgot to ask how much the bar weighed and there is no indication on the bar/label.

Anyone know how much it would weigh? I'm thinking 5Kg or 10 -12lb ish?

Thanks.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Err the standard oly ex curls you get in the gym i was told weighd 7k... weather thats true or any good to you i dont know though haha...doesnt really matter what anything weighs though really, guess its useful to know though.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought they were around 7.5 kg??

Edit. Im thinking of the Olympic type, ignore me lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you not have a set of scales you could stand it on?


----------



## Azul (May 21, 2013)

resten said:


> Do you not have a set of scales you could stand it on?


Now why didn't I think in that :whistling:

No I don't have one.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got 2 both around 8kgs, just stick on the scales


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Azul said:


> Now why didn't I think in that :whistling:No I don't have one.


Wowza, thought everyone had a set of scales


----------



## Azul (May 21, 2013)

I phoned the place where I bought it but the numpty I spoke to was as much use as Anne Frank's Drum Kit.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The weight can differ depending on the quality of the bar. Stick them on a scales to be certain...


----------

